# دورة التزييت



## محمد حسن نصر (27 يوليو 2007)

1ـ عدد أنواع الاحتكاك وما يعني بالاحتكاك ذو الغشاء الجزئي ؟ وفي أي الظروف يحدث ؟ 
أـ الاحتكاك الجاف ب ـ الاحتكاك اللزج جـ ـ الاحتكاك ذو الغشاء الجزئي .
الاحتكاك ذو الغشاء الجزئي : هو وجود غشاء غير متكامل من الزيت يعمل على ملئ المنخفضات في الأسطح المتحرك تبقى النتوء عرضة للالتصاق والتآكل ، ويكون عند بداية التشغيل .
*2ـ ما هي وظائف زيت التزييت ؟ *
ـ تقليل الاحتكاك بين أجزاء المحرك .
ـ تبريد أماكن الاحتكاك وأجزاء المحرك .
ـ تنظيف الأجزاء الداخلية للمحرك .
ـ منع التسرب وعلى الأخص بين حلقات البستون قميص الاسطوانة .
ـ حماية أجزاء المحرك من الصدأ .
*3ـ لماذا يجب أن يتمتع الزيت بمقاومة كبيرة للاحتراق ؟ *
لتقليل نسبة تكون الكربون .
*4ـ أذكر خواص زيوت التزييت ؟ *
ـ سيولة كافية لكي ينتشر الزيت في أجزاء المحرك .
ـ الاحتفاظ بدرجة لزوجة في جميع ظروف التشغيل .
ـ يتمتع بمقاومة كبيرة للاحتراق عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك وذلك لتقليل نسبة تكون الكربون .
ـ يتمتع بمقاومة التأكسد عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة .
ـ مقاومة للرغوة .
ـ حماية أجزاء المحرك من الصدأ .
*5ـ أين وكيف تتم عملية تأكسد الزيت ؟*
في قنوات الزيت عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فتتكون مواد غروية تعمل على انسداد قنوات الزيت و تكون مواد كيميائية تعمل على تآكل المحرك .
*6ـ ما هي نوعية الزيوت المستخدمة في عملية التزييت ؟*
زيت معدني مستخرج من النفط .
*7ـ لماذا تستخدم إضافات الزيت ، عدد أربعة منهم ؟*
لتحسين استخدامها في المحركات ذات القدرة العالية .
أ ـ إضافات منع التأكسد ب ـ إضافات التنظيف جـ ـ إضافات منع الرغوة دـ إضافات منع التجمد .
*8ـ ما هي الطرق التي يتم بها تزييت المحرك وما هي الأكثر شيوعاً ؟*
أـ الرش المستمر ( الترطشة ) ب ـ التزييت بالرش والضغط معا . جـ ـ طريقة التزييت بالضغط كاملا . 
*9ـ عدد أجزاء دورة التزييت ؟*
ـ زيت المحرك ـ خزان الزيت ـ مصفاة الزيت ـ سداد تغيير الزيت ـ مضخة الزيت ـ ممرات الزيت ـ فلتر الزيت ـ مبرد الزيت ـ مؤشر ضغط الزيت ـ مقياس عيار الزيت .
*10ـ اشرح كيفية عمل دورة التزييت ؟ *
تقوم المضخة بسحب الزيت من وعاء الزيت ودفعه إلى مرشح الزيت ، هم إلى مجرى الزيت الرئيسي في كتلة الأسطوانات ومنه يدفع عبر ممرات الكراسي الرئيسية لعمود المرفق وكراسي أذرع التوصيل وكراسي عمود الحدبات ومن ثم إلى عمود الرافعات المتأرجحة . وأخيرا وحدة قياس ضغط الزيت .
*11ـ ماذا يعني **SAE 20W-50** ؟*
زيت للصيف والشتاء .
*12ـ ماذا يعني الرمز **DG** ؟ *
زيت لمحرك ديزل خفيف .
*13ـ اشرح وظيفة وكيفية عمل مضخة الزيت الترسية ؟*
تقوم بسحب الزيت من وعاء الزيت ودفعه إلى الفلتر ومنه إلى أجزاء المحرك .
عند دوران التروس المتداخلة مع بعضها والتي تستمد حركتها من حركة المحرك يملئ الزيت الداخل إلى المضخة الحيز الموجود بين أسنانها وعندما تتداخل الأسنان يدفع الزيت إلى خارج المضخة من فوهة الخروج وللحصول على تدفق كاف للزيت تستخدم تروس ذات أسنان كبيرة .
*14ـ اشرح وظيفة وكيفية عمل فلتر الزيت ؟*
تنقية الزيت من الشوائب .
يدخل الزيت من صمام الدخول إلى الفلتر ويكون ما بين جسم الفلتر المعدني وعنصر الترشيح ، ثم يمر من خلال عنصر الترشيح لتنقيته وبعدها يخرج من الفلتر عبر فتحة الخروج .
*15ـ ماذا يحدث عندما تترسب الشوائب على عنصر الترشيح في الفلتر حيث تعوق مرور الزيت من خلالها ؟*
تتوقف عملية التزييت .
*16ـ ما هي الطرق المستخدمة في عملية الترشيح ؟*
ـ طريقة ترشيح الزيت في مجرى فرعي .
ـ طريقة ترشيح الزيت في المجرى الرئيسي . 
*17ـ ما هي وظيفة حوض الزيت ولماذا يوضع حاجز معدني فيه ؟*
يجمع ويحفظ زيت المحرك كما يفرغ الزيت عند تغييره من خلاله عبر فتحة الزيت .
*18ـ ماذا تعني العلامات الموجودة على سيخ الزيت ؟*
أعلى وأقل مستوى للزيت .
*19ـ ما هي وظيفة وكيفية عمل صمام منظم ضغط الزيت ؟*
يحافظ على ضغط مناسب في منظومة التزييت بصرف النظر عن سرعة المحرك أو درجة حرارة الزيت .
*20ـ ما هي وظيفة مبين ضغط الزيت وكيفية عمله ؟*
يحدد مقدار ضغط الزيت داخل مجموعة التزييت بالمحرك ، وبذلك يعطي إنذاراً إذا حدث انخفاض في ضغط الزيت في مجموعة التزييت إلى حد أدنى معين .
*21ـ لماذا يبرد الزيت في المحرك وكيف يعمل مبرد الزيت ؟*
لمنع تكون الكربونات .
يسحب الزيت من علبة الرفق بواسطة المضخة ، ثم يضخ من خلال أنبوب الضغط إلى صمام التحويل ويظل كباس الصمام في أسفل وضع له طالما كان الزيت بارداً ، وبذلك يمكن الزيت من الوصول إلى أماكن التزييت دون المرور خلال مبرد الزيت ، وعند سخونة الزيت يتحرك كباس صمام التحويل إلى أعلى بواسطة ضغط الزيت ليغلق قناة الاتصال المباشر إلى أماكن التزييت فيضطر الزيت إلى المرور خلال الزيت ليصل إلى أماكن التزييت بارداُ .


----------



## salt (29 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## وليد العبودي (29 يوليو 2007)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## سمير احمد (29 يوليو 2007)

مشكووور على المجهود الجامد ده يابركة المنتدى


----------



## do3a2rose (5 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع حلو اوى والله ربنا يباركلك ومفيييييد جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## do3a2rose (5 أغسطس 2007)

دى بعض الاعطال اللى ممكن نلاقيها فى دورة التزييت كمان 

1 - المحرك يحتاج إضافة زيت باستمرار مع وجود دخان أزرق من الشكمان 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعهد بالحرك إلى ورشة متخصصة تآكل في السلندرات والمكابس 

2 - المحرك يحتاج إضافة زيت بإستمرار مع عدم ظهور أي شئ غير عادي من الشكمان 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل
نظف المحرك جيداً ثم أدر السيارة لمعرفة مكان التسرب ثم احكم رباط الجزء الذي يحدث فيه تسرب الزيت يتسرب من المحرك 

3 - نور التحذير الخاص بالزيت لا ينطفئ مع إدارة المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل
أختبر مستوى الزيت في المحرك نقص التحذير بالمحرك 
استبدل مبين ضغط الزيت تلف مبين ضغط الزيت نفسه 
ويمكن اختبار سلامة التوصيل بنزع سلك الوحدة فإذا انطفأ النور التحذيري دل ذلك على تلف وحدة الارسال نفسها ويجب تغييرها وإذا لم يطفأ النور دل ذلك على عدم سلامة التوصيلات الكهربية تلف وحدة الارسال الموجودة بالمحرك 
يجب أن يعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة وجود عيب في دورة الزيت


----------



## medo66800 (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لكم 
بس يا ريت نتعمق اكتر في الموضوع


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (11 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## حيدر محمد الوائلي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكر*

نشكر االاخ العزيز محمدحسن نصر على المعلومة حول دورة التزييت ...املين من الله العزيز الكريم ان يحفظكم لايفادنا بالمعلومات حول السيارات


----------



## ahmed 3x (12 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك يا بشمهندس محمد دائمآ موضوعاتك مهمه وبتيجى فى وقتها...الف الف شكر


----------



## القوني (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
اتمنى لك دوام الصحة


----------



## coco011 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور والله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## معاذ محمد البشاري (8 فبراير 2012)

معلومات مفيدة للغايه
معاذ محمد ..سودانى..


----------



## Hythamaga (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------

